# Client computer backups



## chewie1012 (Dec 27, 2001)

Hi,
I have set up a server 2012 essentials. We have about 641GB free space on the data drive of the server out of just over 1TB. We have a 3 TB usb hard drive for backup and there is less than 10 percent left of free space on the hard drive. The client computers are all different year models. Optiplex 380's 3010's etc. I don't plan on using the client computer backups for anything. Can I stop this from happening and more importantly can I exclude this from the server backup to free up more space? I have read up on this but find differences of opinions. Also is it possible to use storage spaces for Server 2012 Essentials? 
Thanks,
Jerry


----------

